
Hardware Accelerated Emulation for Android Development Toolkit 17 - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/03/ADT-17
======
nextparadigms
They promised this since the last Google I/O. I'm hoping the emulator is now a
lot faster than before.

